# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Que hago con mis libros viejos?

## magmerli

Hola Magos.

Hace unos años me presentaba como mago. Ahora ya me considero ex-mago, aunque nunca se deja de serlo. He decidido hacer limpieza de mi biblioteca. Algunos libros los guardaré como recuerdo y por si algún día la magia vuelve a mi vida, pero creo que no es necesario guardar tantos libros como cuando me dedicaba a ello. Y ahí está mi duda, que hago con los libros? Viejos i no tan viejos. Venderlos? Donde?

Ya he preguntado a la sociedad de ilusionismo de mi población y están a tope. Tienen demasiados libros de los socios que también se quieren deshacer de ellos. Aquí, en este foro, ya se que no se puede a no ser que seas miembro activo y ya digo que hace unos años que no estoy muy activo precisamente. Así que.... los vendo en una tienda de libros de segunda mano? No me hace ninguna gracia que un libro de magia esté "al alcance de cualquiera". A mi me han servido de mucho durante unos años y me encantaría que cayeran en manos de mago.

Que opináis? Escribo este post por si alguien se ha encontrado en situación similar, por si os animáis a abrir un debate "Tenemos demasiados libros? Deberíamos editar menos y así irían más buscados?, y también por si alguien sabe de algún sitio donde compren o vendan libros de magia, aunque me imagino que será difícil.

Yo por lo menos, ya me he desahogado  :Smile1: 
Oriol (Magmerli)

----------


## Dramagic

En facebook hay un grupo de compra-venta de libros de magia.

----------


## tramp

> En facebook hay un grupo de compra-venta de libros de magia.


Muy interesante, no sabrás como se llama?

----------


## Dramagic

Mercado de libros de magia

----------


## tramp

> Mercado de libros de magia


Gracias.

----------


## Aminoliquid

En FaceBook hay cientos de grupos de compra venta de material mágico, no solo podrás vender libros, sino también juegos, aparatos y tal...

----------


## Mariano2010

Hola Magmerli, gracias por tu mensaje. Siempre es mejor direccionar la venta de los libros al gremio de magos, no solo somos más entendidos sino que como dices, caerán en las manos correctas. También te aconsejo los grupos de compra-venta de Facebook, indaga en ellos y asegúrate de armar una lista de todos tus libros con autores también claro. Esta web es probablemente el mejor sitio también, siempre hay gente buscando material. 

Espero que mi respuesta haya sido de ayuda. Suerte!
Mariano

----------

